# Anyone from the Toronto Area?



## delta (Jul 18, 2005)

Is anyone from the Toronto area?


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah, I am. :banana


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm from toronto!

And welcome to SAS, delta!


----------



## Blubber (Jun 14, 2005)

I am also from Toronto. :banana


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm from about an hour north


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm an hour south west away


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

We should have a get together from people in the Toronto area. It'd be nice to talk to people who are more or less in the same boat as I am. :hide


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

I am also from about an hour north of the GTA.


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

dez said:


> We should have a get together from people in the Toronto area. It'd be nice to talk to people who are more or less in the same boat as I am. :hide


I like that idea. Having people who understand you is great.


----------



## dunn-eh (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm in T.O. also.


----------



## delta (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow never knew so many people were from the GTA!


----------



## Kay (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm from Toronto as well!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Hi ya'll!*



KamikOzzie said:


> Hi, I'm from Toronto too. We should all get together and form a S.A. crew we can all hangout and have a good time


Yes, that's the spirit.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

delta said:


> Wow never knew so many people were from the GTA!


there's over a million people in this city lol


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i am also from toronto unlimited


----------



## delta (Jul 18, 2005)

Pharao said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > Wow never knew so many people were from the GTA!
> ...


I meant from the site


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

im aware of that


----------



## JanineD (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi! Im also from Toronto. My names Janine.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm from the GTA, too.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

bump! Wake up fellow Torontorians! :lurk


How's everybody doing? Anyone meet in person finally?


----------



## cellardoor (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey!! im from toronto, well the east side scarborough. my friends are insensitive to my sa, it would be nice to be friends with someone who can understand me. if any people with sa in toronto want to talk or a friend or wutevr, pm me or add me to msn- [email protected]. take care


----------

